# Looking for a darker type story and rp with someone(closed for several months.)



## Zenkiki (Jul 28, 2018)

I am looking for someone to rp with that is fine with being a dominant person, preferably a Male but fine with female. I want my character to be put in her place as either a slave or a pet depending on the story. I want it to be some sort of story with development. I prefer to do this on discord since that is the easiest place to do so.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Nov 20, 2018)

You’re my kitty~ <3


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 20, 2018)

So something at nighttime, I assume? It's the easiest, safest way to make something much darker without getting into that weird stuff


----------

